# God and Dog



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Someone seent this to me today and I hope others enjoy it too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H17edn_RZoY


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

very neat.I have a card on my frig that says "A mighty fortress is my dog"Some might take offense at both the vid clip or my quote.OH well people reach their god by what they understand,and have experience with in their lives.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

"..they would stay with me all day, I"m the one who walks away.
Both of them just wait for me, And dance at my return with glee."
Wow, really says it all to me.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I passed that along to my dog loving e-mail list.
Though, I think I did it before, too-it was on the puplist a couple months ago. Nice to see it again!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

German Shepherds are a testament
that God loves German Shepherds.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 19, 2010)

Very good...and I don't see anything theologically wrong with it, either!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:thumbup: That's very sweet.


----------

